# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Tecnología, Equipos y Maquinaria  Represa Gallito Ciego

## Bruno Cillóniz

Les dejo un par de fotitos panorámicas de la represa de gallito ciego en Chiclayo. 
Saludos

----------


## Ngalindo

Creo que hay un pequeño error, Gallito Ciego está ubicada en la Región Cajamarca.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola Ngalindo: 
La verdad no estoy muy seguro de dónde queda. Lo que sí sé, es que es a una hora y media de Chiclayo o Trujillo. 
La cosa es que fui a filmar la represa cuando le hice el video a Agrícola Cerro Prieto, y aproveché para tomarle un par de fotitos. 
De todas formas, si hay errores, es bueno que me corrijan. 
Saludos y gracias por participar del foro.

----------


## Chanioes

Muy bonitas las fotos, y claro que la ubicación de la represa Gallito Ciego es Cajamarca aún que está administrada por el Proyecto Especial Jequetepeque Zaña (Pejeza)

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Muy bonitas las fotos, y claro que la ubicación de la represa Gallito Ciego es Cajamarca aún que está administrada por el Proyecto Especial Jequetepeque Zaña (Pejeza)

 Gracias por el comentario y gracias también por la aclaración. La verdad que hubiera podido tomar un montón de fotos buenas, pero estaba haciendo un video y tan sólo pude tomar ese par de fotitos, que me sirven para ilustrar todo lo que tenga que ver con recursos hídricos en el Perú. 
Lamentablente hace tiempo que no voy al campo al tomar fotografías, porque la verdad es que es una actividad relajante para mí, con las que obtengo lindas imñagenes que después utilizo para hacer mis trabajos publicitarios. 
Saludos; y espero pronto poder subir nuevas fotografías de nuestra agricultura y nuestros demás recursos naturales.

----------

